# Oil leaking, where?



## renzh (Feb 9, 2017)

I have a Passat B6 2007 2.0T FWD. The car was involved in an accident 4 years ago, where it hit front side. Engine and transmission were not repaired as it seems not required. No issue for few years but observed very little oil leaking in past several oil change process. 

Here are pictures:
https://imgur.com/a/utWyyZn
https://imgur.com/a/zUn3Rsc
https://imgur.com/a/HZOqVzN


Please help me identify what part(s) I need to inspect or replace. Will it take significant amount of effort to fix it?


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

Are this pics representative of the absolute highest point you have been able to find any evidence of oil, or are they just where you have seen it most so far? 

Because unless you've not seen an ounce of oil higher than the highest point in the pics, and you're totally positive of that, then I would strongly suggest looking at the rear of the valve cover and rear/underside of the cam timing chain cover. Both are very well known to start to leak slowly as the gaskets/seals to those covers age. I'd start there first. Replacing both is quite easy side if you have decent DIY experience or are at least somewhat mechanically inclined. However, as with all things VW, there are some nuances that you should know before doing so, so on that note, let me know if you intend to replace either of them and I'll go through that. For starters though, make sure you have an inspection mirror and some lights, then remove the engine cover/air filter box and try to get a good look at the top-rear of the engine/backside of the valve cover. Start there, most common leak. For checking the undersider/rear of the cam timing chain cover it is best to remove the battery and battery tray too so you can poke your head and a light down there. That's because the cam timing cover is the aluminum cover that is on the drivers side of the head and a few inches to the left of the battery.

If you have any questions on finding stuff or anything else feel free to ask. That's just an overview for now.


----------



## renzh (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you for all these details. I will check next week, and update what I find out.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

Id check out the oil cooler area, sometimes the oil ring inside leaks. Also look at the dipstick tube o ring at the base where it goes in, those are known to leak too.


----------

